# Dubai for everyone?



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

that looks good, thanks on the link


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

they are making this new thing.. my uncles helping to build it, and its like a circle with rings, and they rotate on an angle, so you stay in the same spot and the objects come at you.. and the rings have different speeds so the innermost is the fastest or something.. pretty cool concept


----------

